# Jacket inserts for maternity and baby-carrying



## jacket_inserts (Oct 31, 2004)

Greetings, 

Over the past few years, I have developed the concept of zip-in jacket inserts allowing jackets to expand for use during pregnancy or to protect a baby in a front carrier. 

The concept is quite simple: a zipper, and when appropriate, storm flaps matching those of the jacket are sewn on either side of a paneled unit made of the same materials as the jacket and shaped to provide the extra volume needed. Where the design differs from other jacket-and-insert systems is in its focus on matching store-bought technical jackets to allow pregnant women and parents with young babies to get out and hike in all the same weather conditions that the jackets are suitable for.

I have posted the instructions and patterns on the web as freely downloadable PDFs. Since technical jacket inserts are not available commercially, I have aimed to make the instructions clear and detailed enough for people with little sewing experience.

Check them out at 
http://www.kiddiesgames.com/jacketinserts 

I am not a professional and this is strictly a non-commercial initiative. Making and testing insert prototypes and developing the instructions and patterns took quite a while. Now I am keen to reach the largest possible number of potentially interested people with my announcement. 

If you feel that jacket inserts are a good idea, please pass the information to those who might be interested. If you think they are a really good idea, why not print the one-page advertisement from the web page and post it on bulletin boards, in maternity, outdoor and fabric stores, etc.? 

Thank you. 

Good luck, smooth sewing and happy hiking 

Stephane Dupont


----------

